# Good TV Series to watch in one sitting?



## Firky (Jun 24, 2013)

Any recommendations? I'll start with what I watched and liked to give you some idea:

Mystery Science Theatre
Oz
Nowhere Man
The Wire
Sopranos 
Breaking Bad
Hell on Wheels 
Deadwood
Boardwalk Empire
Thick of It
Veep
The Returned
The Fall
Riff Raff Element (hideously dated the last time I tried to watch it!)
Shooting the Past
Wallander
Game of Thrones
Reggie Perrin and all the other classics
BBC Civilisation
Bomb Patrol Afghanistan
David Attenborough's stuff
World at War
Adam Curtis' stuff
Jonathan Meades' stuff a hundred times over
Brian Cox (went from good to meh)
Borgias
Twilight Zone
The Prisoner
Outer Limits

Wasn#t really keen on Stargate, Star Trek, Battlestar Gallatica, etc. Firefly was OK but I got bored of it. 

I still haven't watched Life on Mars and V - are they really as good as the hype?

Quite fancy some sci-fi / fantasy / swords and sandals kind of thing to watch but I keep looking at the usual sites and nothing really grabs my attention. Member of a few private torrent sites so if it's not too obscure I should be able to find most things.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 24, 2013)

Johnathan Meades


----------



## Firky (Jun 24, 2013)

Recommend me something


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 24, 2013)

I can't you have watched all the telly


----------



## xenon (Jun 24, 2013)

What's that French thinh The Disappeared? The Returned? Mate was talking about it the other day, sounded good. One of the channel 4's.

If you've not seen it, few years old now. Atom. 3 part science documentary. 

I used to watch loads of docs online. Since 66stage.com disappeared I've forgotten to retake up the habit.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 24, 2013)

Eastenders

all of it, non stop


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 24, 2013)

_forever_


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jun 24, 2013)

Firky said:


> Recommend me something


 
ROME?

Spartacus

Pillars of the earth

World without end


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 24, 2013)

I loved V but I was about 13 and not watched as a adult. We were given The Pacific yesterday. 24 is not on your list but I haven't seen that.


----------



## Firky (Jun 24, 2013)

Didn't like Spartacus, read Pillars of the Earth and saw the TV series... what's World Without End?

Wasn't that impressed by Rome, was good and all that but just not me.

Don't like 24, sorry 

The Pacific I have seen and it was OK.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jun 24, 2013)

Firky said:


> Didn't like Spartacus, read Pillars of the Earth and saw the TV series... what's World Without End?
> 
> Wasn't that impressed by Rome, was good and all that but just not me.
> 
> ...


 
I didnt like Rome first time round, but I gave it another go and got into it.

Yeh, spartacus isn't amazing.. But it kills an afternoon watching the series back to back. There are some nice fight scenes too.

World without end is the sequel to pillars of the earth... Not quite as good but still worth a watch.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 24, 2013)

Alf


----------



## silverfish (Jun 24, 2013)

I did Entourage series one yesterday...but I've run out of good stuff and I have the sense of humour of a socially inept a 15 year old


----------



## madamv (Jun 24, 2013)

Ooh.  Gilmore Girls!  Watch that!  Its fun. And sweet. And twee.

The returned is excellent.  Episode three was on telly yesterday ...


----------



## girasol (Jun 24, 2013)

Tremme... Only two series so actually possible to watch in one sitting. 

Totally underrated and very good.

edit: oh, yes, season three is out, I shall watch it soon!


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 24, 2013)

The Killing


----------



## Firky (Jun 24, 2013)

The Killing... I started to watch but kept forgetting it was on, hmm.. I will add that to the list.



B0B2oo9 said:


> Alf


 
No 




madamv said:


> Ooh. Gilmore Girls! Watch that! Its fun. And sweet. And twee.
> 
> The returned is excellent. Episode three was on telly yesterday ...


 

The Returned is on my list and Gilmore Girls is a no. I don't even know what it is but NO 



girasol said:


> Tremme... Only two series so actually possible to watch in one sitting.
> 
> Totally underrated and very good.


 

Saw Tremme when it was on... was very slow. Was good but I can't say I'll ever watch it again and if I watched it one sitting I'd fall asleep.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 24, 2013)

Generation Kill? Not that many so you can do it in a day.


----------



## girasol (Jun 24, 2013)

Firky said:


> Saw Tremme when it was on... was very slow. Was good but I can't say I'll ever watch it again and if I watched it one sitting I'd fall asleep.


 
Fair enough, second season was even better than first one, got great hopes for the third.  Just asked for it as  my birthday present, which is coming up soon...  Thanks to your thread


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 24, 2013)

Justified. One of my favourite ever TV programmes. Raylan Givens is an amazing character. Cool as fuck.


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 24, 2013)

Definitely the Killing, also The Bridge is pretty good. I've watched a couple of episodes of Damages which looks like it has potential. The Shield isn't on your list - I've not seen, but I keep being told good things.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah, Damages is good.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 24, 2013)

Nighty Night
The Riches (Badgers)
Jam (might be a bit much in one go )
Garth Marenghi's Darkplace
The Office / Extras
Fawlty Towers


----------



## Firky (Jun 24, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Generation Kill? Not that many so you can do it in a day.


 

Seen that, should have added it to the list.

Saw The Bridge, forgot about that - it is good.

Will check out Damages and Justified

I've seen all those neonwilderness - love Garth Marenghi


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 24, 2013)

Six feet under
Northern Exposure


----------



## madamv (Jun 24, 2013)

Firky said:


> The Killing... I started to watch but kept forgetting it was on, hmm.. I will add that to the list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haaaa only teasing....


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 24, 2013)

Have you seen Enlightened? HBO sort of comedy-drama/satire, two series, very entertaining and thought provoking.


----------



## Reno (Jun 24, 2013)

Borgen, which is far better than The Killing when it comes to Scandinavian TV series. But then I prefer a good political drama to an endlessly strung out whodunit.  And talking about Scandinavian TV, Riget/The Kingdon is still my favourite TV series ever and both seasons only consist of ten episodes.

If you like horror then season 2 of Amercian Horror Story is well worth checking out. It's a self contained story, so you don't need to have watched the previous season, which was not nearly as good.

I don't see Mad Men on your list, it's my favourite TV series.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 24, 2013)

The Trip
Kingdom Hospital (bit weird)
Green Wing
Black Books
The Shield
Cracker?


----------



## Reno (Jun 24, 2013)

lazythursday said:


> Have you seen Enlightened? HBO sort of comedy-drama/satire, two series, very entertaining and thought provoking.


 
Yes, I thought that was fantastic !


----------



## Reno (Jun 24, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> The Trip
> Kingdom Hospital (bit weird)
> Green Wing
> Black Books
> ...


 
Kingdom Hospital is a shite remake of Riget/The Kingdom. However, an emphatic "Yes" to The Shield.


----------



## electroplated (Jun 24, 2013)

fringe
elementary
the mentalist
continuum
revolution
?


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 24, 2013)

Band of Brothers is a shocking omission so far


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 24, 2013)

Misfits is good for a laugh... the first couple of series any way


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 24, 2013)

Reno said:


> Kingdom Hospital is a shite remake of Riget/The Kingdom


 
My other half was a fan and I thought it was an ok watch.  Haven't seen The Kingdom to compare though.

I was about to suggest American Horror Story, but see you already have


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 24, 2013)

As is Buffy (although that's prob going to generate some debate)


----------



## snadge (Jun 24, 2013)

Out of your list I would recommend either Game of Thrones or Breaking Bad, may I add Babylon 5?

Lol, just seen your list is watched, ok Babylon 5 or Fringe maybe Lost.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 24, 2013)

This Is England is excellent. There's a thread about it on here somewhere.


----------



## cypher79 (Jun 24, 2013)

Some series I haven't seen mentioned yet;

Carnivale
Rome 
Homeland
Southland
Eastbound & Down
The Corner
15 Storeys High


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2013)

Firky said:


> Any recommendations? I'll start with what I watched and liked to give you some idea:
> 
> Mystery Science Theatre
> Oz
> ...


mr benn
the wombles
bagpuss
captain pugwash
ivor the engine


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 24, 2013)

Firky said:


> Will check out Damages and Justified


 
Damages is ace but be sure to watch each season in order.


----------



## thedockerslad (Jun 24, 2013)

Underbelly is ok as Aussie cops and robbers go - only season 1 out at the moment. Engrenages (Spiral) a French drama series - again cops and robbers but also interesting insights in to the French legal system.

The le Carré mini-series, Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy and Smiley's People are also top quality viewing in one session. Enjoy!


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 24, 2013)

The Shield def, The Wire on steroids


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 24, 2013)

Weeds. Breaking Bad crossed with Desperate Housewives


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2013)

Vikings is doing it for me at the moment. Theres a point where this badly shaved rogue takes up an axe and strides forth with murder in his eyes and his burning houses behind him. It's great


----------



## Firky (Jun 25, 2013)

I Typed out a huge reply but it's vanished. Feckin' phone.

Cant be arsed to type it all out again so...

I have seen BoB, years ago, REvolution wasn't my thing. Don't fancy The Shield... American Horror Story sounds good,

Currently downloading Damages and Falling Skies (?) that a mate recommended


----------



## Reno (Jun 25, 2013)

Why not The Shield  It may not be the most clever or arty show but it's pobably the most arm rest grabbingly thrilling TV show I've ever watched and unlike so many shows managed to be strongly plot and suspense driven while also having very strong characters.

And nobody who is a real friend should recommend Falling Skies.

Do yourself a favour, drop the fucking awful Falling Skies and download The Shield.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 25, 2013)

Came here to recommend the Kingdom/Riget but Reno beat me to it 

Otherwise, Line of Duty (BBC 5-parter) was decent and the Shadow Line (BBC 7-parter) was ace. Watch 'em


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh, and either version of House of Cards. The US one has only the first series so far, but the BBC one was broadcast years ago. 3 series x 4 1hr episodes, I think. Really good.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 25, 2013)

nurse jackie
arrested development
lillyhammer was sort of ok


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 25, 2013)

If I were you, after watching all those TV series, I'd watch some films. Some proper wanky arty ones that you might not watch otherwise if you didn't have the time. The ones that feel like a real feat of endurance to watch.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 25, 2013)

I would advise against Game of Thrones. Against my better judgement I've been watching it. Apart from the nudity there is nothing worth watching.

For a bit of mindless fun I'd suggest Burn Notice. It is A team for the twenty-first century. Purely mindless fun.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2013)

Burn Notice is fun way to kill an hour or two, don't think I'd recommend downloading the series' though, but Gabrielle Anwar is hot.

It's available free on Netflix and Hulu I think.


----------



## cypher79 (Jun 25, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> The Shield def, The Wire on steroids


 

I thought The Shield was shit.

Too over the top, too unrealistic, corny script, lame acting and crap storylines. Its like Netto's version of The Wire.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 25, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> Burn Notice is fun way to kill an hour or two, don't think I'd recommend downloading the series' though but Gabrielle Anwar is hot.
> 
> It's available free on Netflix and Hulu I think.


 
Currently watching S7. It is good, Follows on well from the last series, and developing a new long story. I'll say no more in case you haven't yet got this season.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 25, 2013)

Grimm


----------



## Reno (Jun 25, 2013)

cypher79 said:


> I thought The Shield was shit.
> 
> Too over the top, too unrealistic, corny script, lame acting and crap storylines. Its like Netto's version of The Wire.


 

You recommended Homeland (which is fun if preposterous) and yet you found The Shield too OTT and unrealistic. I rest my case. 

As too the 'lame acting' with people like Walton Goggins, CCH Pounder and Glenn Close in the cast you will find yourself on your own on that one.


----------



## Firky (Jun 25, 2013)

Reno said:


> Why not The Shield  It may not be the most clever or arty show but it's pobably the most arm rest grabbingly thrilling TV show I've ever watched and unlike so many show managed to be strongly plot and suspense driven while also having very strong characters.
> 
> And nobody who is a real friend should recommend Falling Skies.
> 
> Do yourself a favour, drop the fucking awful Falling Skies and download The Shield.


 

Aahh wish I saw this earlier - Falling Skies is complete. I think they thought I'd like it because they know I like dystopia and sci-fi... they are the kind of person who'll watch any old shite on the Sci-Fi channel though 

The Shield just looks a bit corny to me, I have tuned into it a couple of times and started to watch it but after half an hour or so I found myself turning off because it felt too glossy and unrealistic. Maybe my opinion would be different if I saw The Shield before I saw The Wire but from what you post on here you seem to have a similar taste to me, so I will try the first few episodes of the first series this week. Will have to download it after 8pm when my d/l data-allowance is unlimited. 

People keep recommending me Game of Thrones... I have been all over the both the GoT book threads and TV series threads, and even mentioned it in my OP. It's also the most highly tweeted, posted, memed TV series since probably Breaking Bad.. I am not likely to have let it slip by  

Greebo - I sometimes watch the odd episode of Grimm when I'm at my folks' because my mum loves it!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 25, 2013)

Firky said:


> American Horror Story sounds good,


 
The first series is good, with a genuinely creepy/menacing air to it.

The second series is quite utterly batshit insane, in the best possible way 

Can't wait for series 3


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 25, 2013)

Firky said:


> Aahh wish I saw this earlier - Falling Skies is complete


 
I managed about 5 episodes before giving up. I just didn't give a fuck about any of the characters in it.


----------



## Reno (Jun 25, 2013)

The comparison between The Wire and The Shield has always been a lazy one. They are similar on a superficial level, but they try to do different things. The Shield is closer to a action/suspense show like 24, only with better characterisation. Then again it was based on the Rampart police corruption scandal which was recently filmed as Rampart with Woody Harrelson and the film looked less realistic than the series.


----------



## Supine (Jun 25, 2013)

Traveler (amazing but cancelled after 8 or so episodes 
Southland


----------



## Firky (Jun 25, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The first series is good, with a genuinely creepy/menacing air to it.
> 
> The second series is quite utterly batshit insane, in the best possible way
> 
> Can't wait for series 3


 


beesonthewhatnow said:


> I managed about 5 episodes before giving up. I just didn't give a fuck about any of the characters in it.


 

Oh FFS, I downloaded the entire first series in 1080p (40GB) last night to watch... going to grab AHS in a bit.


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 25, 2013)

*Vikings* (rise of the proto-Geordies! ) might well be your cup of tea Firks.

*Hell on Wheels* is underrated but great. Dirty Western on the establishment of the railroad through the West of the USA - with lots of skulduggery and more women/blacks/Indians than is usual in the genre. And several terrific villains.

*The Tudors *is deliriously silly, camp and unhistorical but might float your boat (Mary Rose maybe) for a day.

*Southland *is fabulous.

*Homicide *should be watched by every Wirehead ever as it's the genesis of everything that's good about the Wire.


----------



## moon (Jun 25, 2013)

Sherlock
Spooks
The IT crowd
The Tudors


----------



## _pH_ (Jun 25, 2013)

I really enjoyed Any Human Heart. Only 4 episodes.


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 25, 2013)

British stuff - the Red Riding trilogy, The Devil's Whore.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 25, 2013)

Justified really should be at the top of your list, you know.


----------



## Firky (Jun 25, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> Justified really should be at the top of your list, you know.


 

I only have an 8MB ADSL connection until BT pull their finger out (was supposed to get fibre last month), but it is on the list.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 25, 2013)

Another one for American Horror Story!
Season 2 was ace.


----------



## cypher79 (Jun 25, 2013)

Reno said:


> You recommended Homeland (which is fun if preposterous) and yet you found The Shield too OTT and unrealistic. I rest my case.
> 
> As too the 'lame acting' with people like Walton Goggins, CCH Pounder and Glenn Close in the cast you will find yourself on your own on that one.


 

Fair enough, Homeland was a bit ott at times but it generally felt a lot realistic than the Shield. And as for the acting, well yeah there is some good actors in there but the lame scripts don't let them show that.

Kurt Sutter, who directed The Shield also directs Sons Of Anarchy, which is another show that I find disappointing. I want to like both these series as its usually the type of stuff I'm into, but they both just come across like hollywood soap operas rather than gritty drama series, which they are both trying to be.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 25, 2013)

Firky said:


> I've seen all those neonwilderness - love Garth Marenghi


Have you seen Man To Man With Dean Learner?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 26, 2013)

another vote for
Six Feet Under (by far, best tv drama EVER) 
also, I think you like Alice Roberts? so watch this series: 

it's very good
and...that's all I can think of for now.


----------



## Reno (Jun 26, 2013)

I loved Six Feet Under but thought seasons 3 &4 were rather weak.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 26, 2013)

I thought Utopia was good.
I can also recommend Cosmos, the Carl Sagan series from the 80's, though a new updated version is in the pipeline (sans Sagan sadly)
My mate keeps threatening to lend me Dexter, but still hasn't brought it in.
I also think The West Wing was good television though a bit idealistic.
Dead Like Me was okay too.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 26, 2013)

Southland is brilliant.

Someone mentioned Northern Exposure. Definitely that, plus Twin Peaks if you somehow haven't seen it. Or even if you have.

I also prefer Borgen to The Killing.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 26, 2013)

Dead Like Me is very good, had forgotten about that.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 26, 2013)

How could I recommend anything else...


----------



## Reno (Jun 26, 2013)

No idea what this is.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 26, 2013)

Love/Hate

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/love-hate-dublin-gangster-nonsense.303604/


----------



## Reno (Jun 26, 2013)

I thought it was something like Eastenders or Casualty from the 90s. 

The pic doesn't exactly make it look enticing.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 26, 2013)

It's Bugs I think, I can't remember it being that good though 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0111904/


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 26, 2013)

The Beeb recently repeated I, Claudius - we really enjoyed it.
Another vote for Six Feet Under and Cracker. It's a bit dated and in parts OTT but The Lakes is another very watchable McGovern. Life On Mars is worth the hype, although I wasn't keen on Ashes to Ashes.
Another good Brit series was Our Friends in the North although given your locale you may well have seen that.


----------



## Firky (Jun 26, 2013)

I watched 7 episodes of American Horror Story yesterday... it's really rather good! Has it's faults but it is forgiven for being so entertaining and really quite creepy for a TV series... I like the touch of black humour in it too. Really enjoying it 



Miss Caphat said:


> another vote for
> Six Feet Under (by far, best tv drama EVER)
> also, I think you like Alice Roberts? so watch this series:
> 
> ...





I do indeed like Alice Roberts 

I missed some of her stuff though as I did not have a TV for a couple of years so will scour youtube, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Firky (Jun 26, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you seen Man To Man With Dean Learner?


 

I am on wiki reading! Never heard of it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 26, 2013)

Firky said:


> I watched 7 episodes of American Horror Story yesterday... it's really rather good! Has it's faults but it is forgiven for being so entertaining and really quite creepy for a TV series... I like the touch of black humour in it too. Really enjoying it


 
Just you wait for series 2


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 26, 2013)

Firky said:


> I am on wiki reading! Never heard of it.


 
It's a spoof chat show hosted by the boss from Darkplace (Ayoade) with Holness playing the guests, including Garth Marenghi.  It's well worth a watch


----------



## Firky (Jun 26, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just you wait for series 2


 

The interior designer played by Zachary Quintino (sp?), all I could see was Syler from Heroes. I'll get used to him like I did in ST but for now it's a bit 'LOOK! ITS HIM FROM HEROES'


----------



## Firky (Jun 26, 2013)

Is the The Ascent of Money any good? It's on Freeleech and I'm quite tempted...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ascent_of_Money


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2013)

filthy rich and catflap


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 26, 2013)

Firky said:


> I watched 7 episodes of American Horror Story yesterday... it's really rather good! Has it's faults but it is forgiven for being so entertaining and really quite creepy for a TV series... I like the touch of black humour in it too. Really enjoying it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

no prob 
I should have explained what that series is. It's called The Incredible Human Journey, and it's a 5 part series hosted by Alice in which she starts in Africa and re-traces the steps of our early ancestors as they spread throughout the continents, talking with various experts along the way and visiting locations where artifacts have been found, etc. I am not explaining it very well but it's really well done and I definitely learned a lot from it.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 26, 2013)

Firky, you never listed the X-Files in your opening list, but even if you watched it live, it's worth getting the DVD to watch again. Loads of stuff passed me by first time round.


----------



## Silva (Jun 26, 2013)

I'me managed to watch the whole of Always Sunny in Philadelphia in just a few days. Their increasing descent into sociopathy plays well with binge watching. Portlandia is good for that too (started Sunday, should finish tomorrow or tonight).


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 26, 2013)

Auf Wiedersehen, Pet 

The first series at least


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 27, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Auf Wiedersehen, Pet
> 
> The first series at least


 
Whilst the first series may be regarded as the 'classic,' all four series have their charms (the start theme for S2 is the best by far). Pretty damned sure I'm gonna watch the first series this week, actually, as the 'rents are away, and I have no money for anything else


----------



## Superdupastupor (Jun 27, 2013)

Firky said:


> Is the The Ascent of Money any good? It's on Freeleech and I'm quite tempted...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ascent_of_Money


 
do yourself a favour and watch this instead http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ascent_of_Man  available in all right quality on youtube.

I can't in good conscience recommend anyone watches Niall Ferguson


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 27, 2013)

World at War

Oh, you said that already.

How about Twin Peaks? I only managed the first half when it was first on, it seemed to go a bit stupid. But I've been meaning to try a marathon viewing of the whole thing. It has so many good actors early in their careers who went on to do big things.


----------



## Silva (Jun 28, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> How about Twin Peaks? I only managed the first half when it was first on, it seemed to go a bit stupid. But I've been meaning to try a marathon viewing of the whole thing. It has so many good actors early in their careers who went on to do big things.


 
I've bought the Gold Box edition to do exactly that, but the frustrating ending (since the third season was canned without warning after the whole second season was on the air) spoils that idea a bit.


----------



## Reno (Jun 28, 2013)

Silva said:


> I've bought the Gold Box edition to do exactly that, but the frustrating ending (since the third season was canned without warning after the whole second season was on the air) spoils that idea a bit.


 

I sort of like where Twin Peaks ends and many horror films end on a bleak plot twist like that.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 28, 2013)

Heimat


----------



## Firky (Jul 3, 2013)

American Horror Story, Asylum...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 3, 2013)

Have you finished it yet?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 3, 2013)

Buffy. I watched it as a teenager when it was originally on TV but there was so much I never picked up on the first time round. It's compelling enough to watch in marathon sittings as well.


----------



## discokermit (Jul 3, 2013)

the sandbaggers.

grim late seventies spy stuff. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sandbaggers


----------



## thedockerslad (Jul 4, 2013)

Harry's Game


----------



## Supine (Jul 4, 2013)

Watching every episode of Neighbours in one sitting would be quite an achievement.

6670 Episodes!!!


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 5, 2013)

i really enjoyed underbelly 4, real-life-ish aussie gangsters in the roaring 20s


----------



## silverfish (Jul 5, 2013)

person of interest, utter nonsense I almost binned it off after the pilot. but Its got 20 + episodes in series one alone.

Currently using it as background while I count my controlled drugs

It jumped the shark early and just keeps jumping


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 5, 2013)

Firky said:


> Any recommendations? I'll start with what I watched and liked to give you some idea:
> 
> Mystery Science Theatre
> Oz
> ...


 

Engrenages
Foyle's War


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 5, 2013)

Justified


----------



## N_igma (Jul 5, 2013)

Funny how threads like this turn into "your favourite TV show" some of the shows mentioned here could never be done in one sitting.

Anyway, I vote Coronation Street.


----------



## Shakey (Jul 5, 2013)

The older David Simon stuff Corner and NYPD Blue are both still really good

I'm just watching Edge of Darkness at the moment, saw it when I was a kid but didn't understand most of it, it's great

Sorry if these have been mentioned, I got bored by page 2 lol


----------



## Firky (Jul 5, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Have you finished it yet?


 
I finished it last night - it is pretty good, very good... but it did feel like a gothic version of the Jetsons. A piece of Americana that gone putrid. First series seemed more structured than the second which was all over... Nazi alien antichrist. Angel of Death was a nice touch - but out of the whole thing I was left wanting more (in a good way) they could have done an entire series out of some of the stories never mind an episode or two. Was good, glad I deleted that Fallen Skies thing now 

Twin Peaks is a good call actually... years since I last saw that - would have been 15/16 and no doubt I missed loads.





Nine Bob Note said:


> Firky, you never listed the X-Files in your opening list, but even if you watched it live, it's worth getting the DVD to watch again. Loads of stuff passed me by first time round.


 
I revisted the X-Files a few years ago - they were still good, corny but good. They have aged quite well considering.



Silva said:


> I'me managed to watch the whole of Always Sunny in Philadelphia in just a few days. Their increasing descent into sociopathy plays well with binge watching. Portlandia is good for that too (started Sunday, should finish tomorrow or tonight).


 

I started watching that and it irritated me.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 5, 2013)

The third series is currently in production, called "American Horror Story: Coven". Set in the present day.

Can't wait


----------



## youngian (Jul 5, 2013)

Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy and Smileys People are both on youtube in full. TTSS outlines the plot in the first episode but the follow up, even George Smiley is not sure whats going on in the first few hours. In a single sitting its handy to wind back and check details.


----------



## Firky (Jul 5, 2013)

Loved the book TTSS and the recent film - will take a look.



beesonthewhatnow said:


> The third series is currently in production, called "American Horror Story: Coven". Set in the present day.
> 
> Can't wait


 

Covens are places where witches are supposed to meet I think


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 6, 2013)

Firky said:


> Loved the book TTSS and the recent film - will take a look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Coven is the group, not the place. A coven can convene anywhere.


----------



## colbhoy (Jul 6, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> Justified really should be at the top of your list, you know.


 
Agree with this although I think it wasn't until S2 that it really become something exceptional.

For UK drama, Our Friends in the North is superb.


----------



## cypher79 (Jul 6, 2013)

colbhoy said:


> *Agree with this although I think it wasn't until S2 that it really become something exceptional.*
> 
> For UK drama, Our Friends in the North is superb.


 
I've just finished S1 of Justified and was not really impressed. I wasn't planning on carrying on but maybe I might stick with it.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 6, 2013)

Dexter
Csi


----------



## kittyP (Jul 6, 2013)

Firky said:


> I have seen BoB, years ago, REvolution wasn't my thing. Don't fancy The Shield... American Horror Story sounds good,=


 

I really liked American Horror Story. The second season was better imho but the first was good too. 

The Shield is actually very good (shhhh don't tell Badgers I said that  ). 

Oh and definitely watch Carnivale


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 6, 2013)

I dont care how much you think you wont like the shield, you will like the shield.  A "the wire" comparison isnt really fair.  It never tries to be the wire, it does its own thing.  Fast paced, ridiculously entertaining, strong acting, tight plotting, brutal/funny/tragic in equal turns; it is, without doubt, utterly ridiculous.  And none the worse for it.  

And it had the most satisfying ending I've yet to see in any of "greats" of 21st century US TV drama.  I suspect Breaking Bad might give us a similarly good ending, and I think BB is a more useful comparison than The Wire.  Silly, inconsequential, but still great TV.


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 6, 2013)

Broadchurch! Figured who it was by the fourth episode but still worth a watch.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 6, 2013)

Also the BBC series Edge of Darkness with Bob Peck.
Catterick with Vic and Bob.


----------



## colbhoy (Jul 7, 2013)

cypher79 said:


> I've just finished S1 of Justified and was not really impressed. I wasn't planning on carrying on but maybe I might stick with it.


 
S1 contained more single stand-alone episodes. In S2, it is much more of a story arc across the whole series and features a brilliant performance from Margo Martindale. In general, the quality of acting is superior to most other shows.


----------



## evildacat (Jul 7, 2013)

colbhoy said:


> S1 contained more single stand-alone episodes. In S2, it is much more of a story arc across the whole series and features a brilliant performance from Margo Martindale. In general, the quality of acting is superior to most other shows.


I have loved all the series of Justified, in season 1 you cannot really expect to have a continual theme without having any back ground generally the first series should introduce the main characters as to elaborate further down the line, finished season 3 month or so ago and its brilliant Olyphant is great in it as is Walton Goggins he has impressed me in nearly everything he has done since the shield which I think he was the best actor out of that series.

Other recent series I have watched like boardwalk empire and game of thrones the first series are so hard to follow given the gravitas of characters in there sheer numbers but it shows you the production team/studio are backing them to have multiple series and it makes the first ones rewatchable so you can get together all the plots straight.


----------



## evildacat (Jul 7, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I really liked American Horror Story. The second season was better imho but the first was good too.
> 
> The Shield is actually very good (shhhh don't tell Badgers I said that  ).
> 
> Oh and definitely watch Carnivale


 
I'll back you up kitty the shield is a great series, like the ending as well. Plus where the start of the shield comes from an angle of already involved corruption to where it ends is genius. Walton Goggins is great in it.


----------



## Epona (Jul 7, 2013)

A NZ near-future dystopian series called "This Is Not Your Life".

Really fucking great series (and possibly one of the best things I have ever seen, being a great fan of dystopian stuff), and it was a 1 season only deal, done and dusted at the end - so wouldn't be too difficult to watch in one sitting. I hear there is an American remake possibly in the works, which fills me with dread - see the original before it's ruined forever!  It kind of paid homage to elements of "The Prisoner", but was also very different and more modern.  It's up there in my top 10 of TV serials.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 7, 2013)

froggy couldn't watch second series of American Horror Story because it lacked the humour and just sickened her

I think it was that electroshock 'therapy' scene on the journalist lady that did it


----------



## Epona (Jul 7, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> froggy couldn't watch second series of American Horror Story because it lacked the humour and just sickened her
> 
> I think it was that electroshock 'therapy' scene on the journalist lady that did it


 
I only saw the first series of that, but it was a bit shit.  We referred to it as "Friday Night Frights" for obvious reasons due to casting in season 1.


----------



## Reno (Jul 7, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> froggy couldn't watch second series of American Horror Story because it lacked the humour and just sickened her
> 
> I think it was that electroshock 'therapy' scene on the journalist lady that did it


 
I thought some of it was quite funny in how outrageously OTT it goes.


----------



## Reno (Jul 7, 2013)

Epona said:


> I only saw the first series of that, but it was a bit shit. We referred to it as "Friday Night Frights" for obvious reasons due to casting in season 1.


 
Season 2 is miles better than 1.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 7, 2013)

Reno said:


> I thought some of it was quite funny in how outrageously OTT it goes.


 

I preferred series 1 but conversely though we saw a better turn from Sylar (can never remember his real name) as bloody face in series 2

will be watching series three, thats for certain.


----------



## silverfish (Jul 7, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I dont care how much you think you wont like the shield, you will like the shield. A "the wire" comparison isnt really fair. It never tries to be the wire, it does its own thing. Fast paced, ridiculously entertaining, strong acting, tight plotting, brutal/funny/tragic in equal turns; it is, without doubt, utterly ridiculous. And none the worse for it.
> 
> And it had the most satisfying ending I've yet to see in any of "greats" of 21st century US TV drama. I suspect Breaking Bad might give us a similarly good ending, and I think BB is a more useful comparison than The Wire. Silly, inconsequential, but still great TV.


 
Absolutely this 

Its the only tv series I've introduce to other people and ended up watching it again with them. And you can't just do one episode, you always want another

As for the ending. Fucking genius. I just sat in my chair till the screen went black 

Just done the last episode of Dexter series seven, I presume an 8 is on the way. Series seven gave me fucking bad dreams due to its twisted upside down morality and main characters decisions/choices/options. The proverbial train wreck speeding up hectically towards a mad ending?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 7, 2013)

silverfish said:


> Absolutely this
> 
> Its the only tv series I've introduce to other people and ended up watching it again with them. And you can't just do one episode, you always want another
> 
> As for the ending. Fucking genius. I just sat in my chair till the screen went black


 

Ive just re-bought season 1, after flogging my box sets a couple of years back.  Might have a marathon today, not being one for the heat.


----------



## barney_pig (Jul 7, 2013)

Firefly. Only 14 episodes, everyone a winner, and if you finish it wanting more then there is always serenity.


----------



## JimW (Jul 8, 2013)

Skimmed the thread, so apologies if it's been mentioned, but recently watched very good new-ish series called "The Americans", premise is a couple who are KGB deep cover agents bringing up oblivious kids in suburbia punctuated by occasional do or die mission for communism and the Motherland:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Americans_(2013_TV_series)
Even has undercover Brit in Wire tradition of Idris Elba etc, male lead is a Welsh bloke, I'd never have spotted!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 9, 2013)

I just had a crack at watching the first episode of Nighty Night. Well, I got to the end, but that's it sacked off - Ruth Jones & Kevin Eldon rendered it pretty much unwatchable - They've both been alright in other things but they're both fucking terrible in that to the point of ruining it. Which is a shame coz Julia Davies's Jill was fuckin mint.

What's that cartoon effort about the spy? Archer. That's top, that is. Give that a go.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 13, 2013)

In Treatment. 

There's no swords or space or anything like that though.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 13, 2013)

wtfftw said:
			
		

> In Treatment.
> 
> There's no swords or space or anything like that though.



Ooooh I might have a look at that. 
Gabriel Burne makes me come over all unnecessary


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 13, 2013)

The Almighty Johnsons. Not sure about all in one go but I can watch several episodes and for someone with an ABI that's good going.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 13, 2013)

Orange Is The New Black

A netflix original series which I just binged on over the last three days. (13 1-hour episodes.)


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 13, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> Orange Is The New Black
> 
> A netflix original series which I just binged on over the last three days. (13 1-hour episodes.)


 

saw the first one the day it came out.  Was pretty good.  Netflix have had a pretty good hit rate with their original stuff.  Lilihammer was brave, but somewhat misjudged.  House of Cards was very good.  Didn't watch that supernatural one, as it sounded like a shit idea and the reviews were poor.  Orange is the New Black seems possibly better than HoC, based upon first impressions.

Obviously, like HBO, the programs arent built around advertising, so they can afford to take a few chances.  I know this sounds a bit pompous, but as david simon put it "all they have to sell you is the story".  Would be good to have another player on the market regularly getting instant classics on our boxes...


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 13, 2013)

Pillars of the Earth is really good 

8 one hour episodes.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 13, 2013)

Boys from the Blackstuff
V
Day of the Triffids
Phoenix Nights


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 10, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> saw the first one the day it came out. Was pretty good. Netflix have had a pretty good hit rate with their original stuff. Lilihammer was brave, but somewhat misjudged. House of Cards was very good. Didn't watch that supernatural one, as it sounded like a shit idea and the reviews were poor. Orange is the New Black seems possibly better than HoC, based upon first impressions.
> 
> Obviously, like HBO, the programs arent built around advertising, so they can afford to take a few chances. I know this sounds a bit pompous, but as david simon put it "all they have to sell you is the story". Would be good to have another player on the market regularly getting instant classics on our boxes...


 
Absolutely agree. I'm part way through OitNB at the moment and I'm really enjoying it. It's thoughtful television, with lots to say, but it's good fun, funny, sad, frustrating, amusing, and all the rest of it. And when it does sex it doesn't fall into HBO's mindless titillation 'OH BUT IT'S ART, HONEST!' charade it's apt to do on occasion.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 5, 2015)

I just watched all 3 series of 70's spy series The Sandbaggers.  It was simply the best series I have seen in ages - I loved it.  Dark as fuck, grim even.  Cynical, unpredictable, with no respect for the comfortable conventions of telly.  Great plots and characters, fantastic acting (from the leads - one or two bit parts hastily cast).  Second only to Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy (the tv adaptation) for spy-y thrills .


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 5, 2015)

Here's a cut-and-paste from my fb about The Sandbaggers.  It contains a spoiler for one episode (it's basically a summary of S2 E01), but it will give you a flavour of the series if you're interested:



Spoiler



So series 1 ended with quite a dark cloud hanging over the Sandbaggers (they're British spies), and Head of Ops Neil Burnside solemnly declares that he will never lose another Sandbagger - so you'd think his resolution would last at least the length of one episode - but things go bad when Sandbagger 2 is caught up in gunfire in a Bulgarian operation, and escapes to a bolthole. Against regulations Burnside travels to Sofia himself to heroically save his agent. They arrive at the bolthole to find the man paralyzed from the neck down (save some movement in his right arm), bled half to death, and lying in his own piss and excrement. He is begging to be shot, and there is no prospect of them smuggling him back to safety. While they are deciding who is going to kill him, he painfully inches his way off the bed using his only functioning limb and collapses onto the floor, snapping what is left of his own spine and killing him.
Another day at the office.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 5, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> I just watched all 3 series of 70's spy series The Sandbaggers.  It was simply the best series I have seen in ages - I loved it.  Dark as fuck, grim even.  Cynical, unpredictable, with no respect for the comfortable conventions of telly.  Great plots and characters, fantastic acting (from the leads - one or two bit parts hastily cast).  Second only to Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy (the tv adaptation) for spy-y thrills .



Where did you stream it from?


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 5, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Where did you stream it from?


Torrented it.  Got seasons 1-2 from Karagarga, then season 3 from a public tracker (can't remember which one). Quality middling, but it's a 4:3 70's tv show, so it feels fine at that quality - watched some of it on my phone during commutes.

eta: happy to supply you with it if you can think of a clever way for me to do so.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 5, 2015)

Interestingly series creator Ian Mackintosh, like le Carré believed by some to have been an active spy himself, went missing during the filming of the 3rd series (a plane he was flying with friends disappeared in a radar blind spot and no remains or wreckage were ever recovered).  The final few episodes were written by hastily drafted substitute writers (with variable results!).  Tragically (perhaps an overblown word to use in light of the fact that 3 people are presumed to have lost their actual lives in the incident) the planned 4th series was never made as a result.

Also interesting is that an episode from series 2 was never transmitted (and I believe never filmed) as a result of a part of its content being banned under the Official Secrets Act.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 5, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> eta: happy to supply you with it if you can think of a clever way for me to do so.



Thanks, but I wouldn't have a clue!


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 5, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Interestingly series creator Ian Mackintosh, like le Carré believed by some to have been an active spy himself, went missing during the filming of the 3rd series (a plane he was flying with friends disappeared in a radar blind spot and no remains or wreckage were ever recovered).  The final few episodes were written by hastily drafted substitute writers (with variable results!).  Tragically (perhaps an overblown word to use in light of the fact that 3 people are presumed to have lost their actual lives in the incident) the planned 4th series was never made as a result.
> 
> Also interesting is that an episode from series 2 was never transmitted (and I believe never filmed) as a result of a part of its content being banned under the Official Secrets Act.



I was just googling the The Sandbaggers to see if I could find it somewhere and noticed that Ray Lonnen had a major part. His son, Tom, is a friend of mine.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 6, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> I was just googling the The Sandbaggers to see if I could find it somewhere and noticed that Ray Lonnen had a major part. His son, Tom, is a friend of mine.


He is superb in it. He's superficially the James Bond figure in it, and at first I had him down as a slightly boring and incongruous character, but some really interesting depths emerge - like, despite his exemplary fitness for action, his genuine abhorrence of violence (refusing to carry a gun unless absolutely necessary / puking up when under fire, etc.). He pulled off the subtle contradictions really well, and really convincingly.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 6, 2015)

I found the whole lot on youtube, btw, so that's my day sorted. Thanks for the nudge.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 10, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> I found the whole lot on youtube, btw, so that's my day sorted. Thanks for the nudge.


Be in interested in your views when you get round to it.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 10, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Be in interested in your views when you get round to it.



I've only managed to watch the first one so far. The Norwegian spy plane crashed in Russia. I'm planning on doing another couple this weekend.

I enjoyed it. Good acting and plot and it being filmed in 1970s Central London was a great bonus. The quality of the video was pretty average but as I think you mentioned it gives it a 70s atmosphere and doesn't detract from it at all. 

Good find.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 10, 2015)

Ha! Just seen series like Tinker, Tailor and Sandbaggers labelled as 'Action Bureaucracy' genre.  Love it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 11, 2015)

Daredevil was released on netflix yesterday as a whole series, seem quite good, dark , gritty and pretty violent


----------



## colbhoy (May 6, 2015)

I have just finished the six part documentary, The Jinx: The Life and Deaths of Robert Durst. Watched the whole series (6 episodes) over a couple of days. Absolutely outstanding piece of television,  not surprisingly by HBO. Is still available on Sky On Demand on Sky Atlantic. 

I saw it mentioned on another forum with the advice not to read about it first, just watch it - good advice.


----------



## madamv (May 6, 2015)

Downloading now!   Thanks for the tip...


----------

